#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Finnwood - Διαστασιολόγηση Ξύλινων Δοκών με EC5 (Freeware)

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

> To Finnwood  είναι ένα δωρεάν πρόγραμμα διαστασιολόγησης ξύλινων δοκών (πατωμάτων  & στεγών) σύμφωνα με τον EC5 και τα British National Annex. 
> 
> Απαιτεί register για να σταλούν οι κωδικοί ενεργοποίησης.


Πού το είχες κρυμμένο;
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Sdimis

Πολύ χρήσιμο μπράβο

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Νομίζω πως είναι καλό συμπλήρωμα για όσους έχουμε το Woodexpress. Που το ξετρύπωσε ρε μυστήριε...

----------


## camelot

Λάμπρο, πολύ καλό. Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Πολύ καλό εύρημα.Εύγε....

----------


## mek

αρκετά καλό για τις συνήθεις δουλειές...

----------


## Evan

Δηλ μπορώ να υπολογίσω ζευκτό;  στην πράξη τα ξύλινα ζευκτά στον κορφιά ενώνονται με άρθρωση;

----------


## Evan

> Και το woodexpress έτσι το θεωρεί... Στη πράξη είτε βιδώνονται απευθείας  τα τμήματα αυτά έιτε με ένα μεταλλικό συνδεσμο-πλάκα...Ε δε νομιζω αυτό  να μπορεί να θεωρηθεί πάκτωση..


ok να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο, πως θα εισάγω το υλικό σε άλλο πρόγραμμα μόνο για ανάλυση π.χ. C18 θα το ορίσω ισοτροπικό με ειδ. βάρος 3,2 ΚΝ/μ3 Ε=600000 ΚΡΑ ν=0,3

----------


## 2faethon

Μπορείτε να το αναρτήσετε πάλι;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

*Finwood*
Απαιτεί εγγραφή για να σταλούν οι κωδικοί ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## αγγελσοτ138

Πού μπορώ να το κατεβάσω;

----------


## αγγελσοτ138

Που μπορώ να βρώ το FINNWOOD που αναφέρεις;

----------


## Xάρης

Κάνε ένα googling το "Finnwood" και αμέσως θα το βρεις.

https://www.metsawood.com/global/Too...s/default.aspx
Από το δεξιό μενού επιλέγεις την έκδοση αναλόγως της χώρας και εμφανίζεται η αντίστοιχη σελίδα με το κουμπάκι για τη μεταφόρτωση.

----------

